# Wood you believe it?



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2021)

Fact Check: The Story of the Wooden Bombs Dropped by Allied Forces on German Decoy Airfields During WW2 is Likely True | Lead Stories
					

Did Allied bomber pilots drop wooden bombs on German decoy airfields made from wood to let them know they saw...




					leadstories.com


----------



## trophywench (Jul 24, 2021)

Did Bomber Harris whittle them himself do you reckon?


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 24, 2021)

The pulse jet engine on the doodle bug flying bombs used shock waves generated by internal resonance to operate. After the war, engineer Walter Kaaden applied the principle to two stroke motorcycle exhaust systems and created the MZ 125 and 250 racing bikes. These bikes were incredibly fast and the designs were later copied by other manufacturers and revolutionised motorcycle racing.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 26, 2021)

Wood yew believe it?


----------



## C&E Guy (Jul 26, 2021)

A chip off the old block?


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 27, 2021)

I suppose the site was discovered by reconnaissance Planes.


----------

